# Any "Embarrassing" Hobbies or Pastimes?



## Jill (Dec 13, 2006)

Just curious if some of you also have a hobby that you kind of feel you really "shouldn't" do but can't always resist?

Mine is video games! And, I'm almost 38yo and a woman! I'm sure not the standard demographic...

I love my little Gameboy and am a great Tetris player. If I've played it too much, then I will be thinking it in my head the next day or so complete with the theme music. I'd also love to be able to devote enough time to the Gamecube to finish a couple Zelda games I never finished. After the craze wears off, we'll get one of those Wii's so I can have the Zelda new game I may never get around to finishing.

Then there is also the fact that my musical taste got stunted around the age of 16 and I still (sometimes) listen to old school punk rock -- Dead Kennedys, The Vandals (original), Sex Pistols, The Clash, etc.

Lastly, I listen to Opie & Anthony almost every weekday morning... This is probably the one I should be the most ashamed of because they are so obnoxious. I especially love Jimmy Norton so there may be no hope for me.

_*What about you folks?*_


----------



## Frankie (Dec 13, 2006)

:



:




:

:488: :488:

My morning exercise program,,,,is dancing,,,,,,



: to disco

hey,,,,,,,,it works.

But,,,,,,,



:


----------



## Sonya (Dec 13, 2006)

I collect and play with little plastic horses! I have over 250 breyer horses. I have halters, saddles, blankets for some, so that's where the playing comes in...I am 37. HeHeHe. :lol: I just started about 4-5 years ago.

My Mother collects barbie dolls. I can remember a few years back thinking....she's lost a screw...look at all these dang barbies...but I've discovered, no matter how much you resist, you always turn into your parents, the proof is in my breyer horses.

I don't know if I'd consider it embarrassing...some are very expensive and I don't touch them except when I dust them, a few I won't take out of the boxes, while others I have just because I think they are pretty and they aren't very valueable...yet (yet - that's what I always tell my hubby :lol: ). I have them all cataloged. I sometimes buy duplicates and re-sell them on ebay to make a few bucks to buy even more. I'm definately addicted to them. I've had a couple custom painted to resemble my minis.

Without further ado...here are some of my plastic horses...






I would love to go to breyerfest one day, but it could be very dangerous for me!

I also make halters too - for the plastic horses of course!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 13, 2006)

I love to read fanfiction on the net. Fanfiction are stories based on tv shows and movies ext written by fans and posted on the net, i'm addicted.

I am addicted to smallville and superman fanfic.


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 13, 2006)

Jill, thats funny what you say about music LOL I am nearly 40 and just love cranking up 80's music LOL

Guess the only hobby I would have is I LOVE some sci-fi stuff. Star Wars, OMG I just bought a few film cell/posters and have ben trying to find all my 'action figures'



: from way back when LOL Stargate SG-1 is another fav course hubby says its because I drool over Richard Dean Anderson



:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 13, 2006)

I also am a gaming nut but my games of preference are Scrabble and Spades. I love playing online with people from all over the world.


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2006)

This is fun!

Carolyn / Frankie -- I wish I had an exercise habbit as an addiction!

Seriously, on the radio this morning, I heard about these Nintendo Wii controllers that are flying off people's arms or wrists when they play games and the controllers are breaking things and the FIRST thought through my mind was I hope the Zelda game on the Wii doesn't need a controller that involves that much physical work! (I'm soooooo lazy).

Heaven help me



:


----------



## minimama (Dec 13, 2006)

Ohhh Jiiillllll......Zelda Twilight Princess for Game Cube came out yesterday!!!!!!! Now, ask me how I know this



: I also love video games, we have Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Playstation, Gamne cube, XBox and the kids don't know it yet but we also have XBox360. I am just a little hooked! Adn I am older than you so, no worries! :bgrin

I still hold the record in Mario Party for the longest run in one section, 30+ yards! Oh yeah!

My other hobby, is jigsaw puzzles. I love them love them love them! I have tons of them and the harder and bigger the better. Springbok used to have a series called the Grand Master and it was only for the true diehards like me. I had them all!!!! My friends used to come over when I was younger and make bets with me. they would pick the peice I had to find and I had to find it on the first try. I won almost everytime. Of course I would be really good at something I can make absolutely no money on right? Hee hee hee


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 13, 2006)

Sonya said:


> I collect and play with little plastic horses! I have over 250 breyer horses. I have halters, saddles, blankets for some, so that's where the playing comes in...I am 37. HeHeHe. :lol: I just started about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> My Mother collects barbie dolls. I can remember a few years back thinking....she's lost a screw...look at all these dang barbies...but I've discovered, no matter how much you resist, you always turn into your parents, the proof is in my breyer horses.
> 
> ...


Hey, add another Breyer addict here, too. I have over 1500 models, but I've been collecting for 34 years... *blush* I must have close to 1000 Stablemates alone- I am REALLY addicted to the little ones.

Just a warning though, Sonya- watch when you use blankets on them. About 20 years ago, when my collection was MUCH smaller, all of my Trad models had blankets- all matching blue with white piping. Well, the color leached out onto many of my white models and ruined them!! They all had blue stains that DID NOT wash off. I can stll see it on them today.

And BreyerFest? It's the GREATEST! I haven't missed one yet. 16 years and counting.... :aktion033:

Lucy


----------



## Pandora (Dec 13, 2006)

Videogames for me. I so want the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a PS2 and gamecube and one kickbutt PC I play Sims2 on. I also have a DS which is always with me.

I'm also heavily into scifi shows.


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2006)

Ooooh, it is very cool to read there are other video game "girls" out there



:



:



:

I can only play certain ones (like Zelda) and other ones will make me loose my temper toooooo fast to the point I am throwing the controller! It's ridiculous how upset I let myself get over certain games.


----------



## minimama (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, I forgot, we also have four gameboys so I am never without one to latch onto. hee hee


----------



## Warpony (Dec 13, 2006)

Jill said:


> _*What about you folks?*_



I can't believe how many other "gamer girls" are out there! My copy of Twilight Princess should be arriving tomorrow. hehehe. I usually play MMORPG's, though. Right now I play World of Warcraft.

I used to have a sizable Breyer collection but someone stole a bunch of them when I was a teenager and I have never recovered from the loss. I have no place to put them now so I have not added to my collection in ages.

I also have a skull collection.



: Mostly animal skulls I have found in the woods while walking or riding.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 13, 2006)

well i won't say i feel i "shouldn't" do this, my latest "hobby" is the forum!!! i get real cranky if i can't get on the computer to see what you all are doing now!! :saludando: :saludando:

my daughter shakes her head and says "i never should have gotten you started"



:



:

and i collect stuffed horses, donkeys, unicorns, pegasus and any combination thereof. i have a dozen on the dashboard of my truck alone! and more in my room than all three of my girls combined!


----------



## RainSong (Dec 13, 2006)

Sonya said:


> I collect and play with little plastic horses! I have over 250 breyer horses. I have halters, saddles, blankets for some, so that's where the playing comes in...I am 37. HeHeHe. :lol: I just started about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> My Mother collects barbie dolls. I can remember a few years back thinking....she's lost a screw...look at all these dang barbies...but I've discovered, no matter how much you resist, you always turn into your parents, the proof is in my breyer horses.
> 
> ...



I collect Breyers too. I had, until recently, my collection of G1 My Little Ponies from when I was a kid, and a large collection of Grand Champions too. I've never been able to get many Breyers, much to my dismay- have any extras? Maybe we can trade or something, Breyer fans! I know I have a couple older Breyers- like a black & white appy foal... LOL I want to get a tack-making kit and learn to make take for the Breyers and other models, sometime. If I could sell a couple dreamcatchers or something, I'd have the $$, but I can't even get pics of them right now >.< I've been drooling over the Breyer catalog I got with my Secret Santa gift (Snowflake Princess stirrup ornament



: ) and the JAH magazine flyer...

I also collect Beanie babies (SHUUUUUSH!) ... they're my warm fuzzies. >.> I love to dance with DDR...

And for all you video game addicts (yes, DDR is a video game), I have a Nintendo DS, Animal Crossing:WW and Harvest Moon DS. I also have Harvest Moon2 for the Gameboy, and Friends of Mineral Town for the Gameboy Advance. I own a GameCube, the original Animcal Crossing, and one of the Playstation Harvest Moon Games. I ALSO have an original Nintendo cartridge of Rampage! ROFL

That doesn't beat my brother. He has EVERY Nintendo system from the Original Nintendo to the Wii, he has a Ps3, an XBox 360 ... games upon games upon games... It's kinda scary. We've got two cabinets mostly full of games & gaming stuff that are waist-high, and the XBox 360 isn't included there, since that's upstairs in his room!!!

I'm also an MMORPG chick. Played The Realm, Ultima Online (UO), Ragnarok Online (RO), GuildWars, World of Warcraft, MapleStory, and others I can't recall now. I'm only playing RO on a freeserver at the moment. We're waiting to get back into World of Warcraft till Burning Crusade comes out. My computer can't handle WoW anymore, sadly- but Dave was given a enw computer for Christmas, and if we have the money he's going to build a comp come tax time and give me the one he was just given.... I do better with OEN comps then he does. LOL

... oh yea. We're computer geeks. And book-lovers. Soooo....



Jill said:


> Ooooh, it is very cool to read there are other video game "girls" out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not alone. My brother and hubby do it, too... I have to point out that it's "JUST A GAME" to them, which does tick them off some... but they've both gotten better about it. When I say that sort of thing, I think they realize it's about time to turn it off and walk away!

The Zelda games are absolutely awesome....



:

AND I forgot... I collect angels. Only ones I am attracted to- it's sort of a Christmas tradition, but I haven't gotten many recently


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, another girl(ahem Im 33) gamer here too. And like the rest, we have almost all the systems. Only one I never really got into was the gamecube, we ended up selling it to a friend. My favorie games are the Jak and Daxter(ALL), Ratchet and Clank(ALL), Spyros (Almost ALL), ZeLDA, mario parties, Kingdom hearts, Dark cloud, Offroad, ATV fury, Simpsons road rage (just for the stupidity factor), etc etc... Oh yeah, and The Medal of Honor games, I think they are when I need to let out my anger on something.....

Just rented the new Spyro today, cant wait to see if it is good enough to buy. I always try them before I buy, ever since that one really crappy spyro (enter dragonfly was it?)

It really is nice to see Im not that odd after all.



:


----------



## Marty (Dec 13, 2006)

I play with my food. :new_shocked:


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 13, 2006)

I would say that my most embarassing hobby would be my miniature horses.

Most guys are not interested in horses, let alone MINIATURE horses. It's not something that I would mention at the poker table.

Its hard to sound macho about raising miniature horses.



: Even my best friend gave me some crap about "My Little Ponies" but after seeing them he confessed that if he had some land he would probably have a few also.

I guess that's why I keep a stallion. It sounds at least a little macho. ha ha

I'd have a riding horse but don't have the setup or time for one, you know??? Plus the weather here sucks 2/3 of the year for riding anyway. I'd love to have a draft horse, probably will some day.

I need a wife to blame the miniature horses in the back yard on :risa8:

Let's see, what else. Geeky hobbies- I like to see what stations I can pull in on shortwave radio some nights. I still have my Commodore 64 computer and occasionally will fire it up and play some old games. I've got all the old computers emulated on my PC.

My thought is that you should do whatever makes you happy (as long as it isn't harmful), no matter how unpopular it is with others. I guess I just got disgusted with popularity, cliques and jocks in grade and high school.

What makes me sad is that I think American culture is now placing too much value on what you drive or if your plasma TV has more pixels than your neighbors and things of that nature... the concept that you should buy your way to happiness.

Daryl


----------



## Warpony (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I need a wife to blame the miniature horses in the back yard on :risa8:



:lol:

Even though the mini (hopefully soon to be plural) is mine my husband takes great pride in the little guy. He adored my late pony as well, and was quite proud when we added the mini to the family. He bragged to everyone at work and that we game with about our new baby. The night after we had to say goodbye to Jamie the pony he stayed home from work and told everyone why. He also proudly shows off pictures of my small hairless dogs.

He stopped caring what people thought quite a while ago when they raised their eyebrows at us being a couple (I was 29 and recently divorced and he was 22 and was my little brothers best friend, to some people that is a huge scandel), and since we got old enough not to raise eyebrows anymore he gets a kick out of raising eyebrows with our "ugly" hairless dogs and tiny equines.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I would say that my most embarassing hobby would be my miniature horses.
> 
> Most guys are not interested in horses, let alone MINIATURE horses. It's not something that I would mention at the poker table.
> 
> ...


But Daryl you also have very manly hobbies such as the "potatoe gun" and the gas powered remote control truck



:

now honestly I was trying to think of what would be an embarrassing hobby and all that came to mind was....say maybe....nose picking :new_shocked: :bgrin



:



:

My only hobbies are gardening, crafting, horses, dogs, politics, surfing the net........................nothing even remotely interesting



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I would say that my most embarassing hobby would be my miniature horses.
> 
> Most guys are not interested in horses, let alone MINIATURE horses. It's not something that I would mention at the poker table.
> 
> ...


LOL! Well, Daryl, you do have those nice big MANLY dogs to compensate for the miniature horses, don't ya?



:


----------



## Bassett (Dec 14, 2006)

I haven't seen anyone with my hobby yet. (I'm 64). I have a "Baby Born Brand" baby dolly.



: My Granddaughter, Mandy has twins of the same brand. They pee their pants.  They use luv brand size 4-10# diapers. I love to sew clothes for them. In the last year I've made over 150 outfits for them, a lot of them in triplicate. Mine is Alexandria Rose and Mandys, the twins, are Brittney Rose and Cornelia Rose.

Santa Claus Brought them. :bgrin

Bonnie B


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 14, 2006)

The NeoPets website.......yes, I'm 37 years old and I have a NeoPet. Humiliating!


----------



## Pandora (Dec 14, 2006)

ForMyACDs said:


> The NeoPets website.......yes, I'm 37 years old and I have a NeoPet. Humiliating!


I have a neopet account but haven't been on there lately.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 14, 2006)

My fiance was a little tipsy last night on the leftover wine he used for beef stroganaoff and let it slip I'm getting a Wii for my bday..I know I posted earlier that I wanted one. My bday is little more than a month away :aktion033:

then he said he can't get me any games..thank goodness it comes with one!


----------



## Warpony (Dec 14, 2006)

ForMyACDs said:


> The NeoPets website.......yes, I'm 37 years old and I have a NeoPet. Humiliating!


Oh, yeah... me too. I have three NeoPets, and my daughter has four. I named my Uni after my now deceased pony. hehe. I like playing their little games to earn NeoPoints. I'm NeoRich, I have almost 300,000 NeoPoints in my NeoBank account *rolls eyes*. My husband always rolls his eyes at me when I go there. I only signed up to see if the site was safe for my daughter, but once I had a NeoPet I felt obligated to take care of it... then I made the mistake of going to the NeoPound, and seeing all of the abandoned NeoPets... so I adopted more. *blush* just like in real life, I'm a sucker for a sad looking critter.

A while ago i tried to give my NeoPets away... but they make you go through this long series of screens to make sure you really want to put them up for adoption. They kept saying "Are you SURE you want to ABANDON your pet?" with a picture of a big eyed crying pet next to it......... and I just couldn't do it.




:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 14, 2006)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I would say that my most embarassing hobby would be my miniature horses.
> 
> Most guys are not interested in horses, let alone MINIATURE horses. It's not something that I would mention at the poker table.
> 
> ...


Daryl i love and agree with your ending comments!! and i have often had people say they wouldn't want my feed bill, but if we sit down and figure it out, quite often we find :new_shocked: they spend more on their drinking and/or smoking and/or gambling and/or movies and/or games and/or quads or whatever their hobby is, and my final argument is always that MINE LOVE ME BACK!!!!



:



: which of course they cannot say. and i have to laugh because i think MY husband uses ME to blame for the minis... of course if it were up to him we wouldn't have so many, but he has often said that if something happened to me he could not sell ALL of them, although he would have to find someone to care for them because he is allergic not only to the animals themselves but everything they eat as well. so we have a deal, i take care of what eats and poops, and he takes care of anything with wheels and/or a motor... and i think i have the sweet end of the deal LOL!! :aktion033: :aktion033: anyway i just HAD to say i LOVED your post!!!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 14, 2006)

Lucy...where in the heck do you keep all them breyers? I'll be sure and take the blankets off them...I don't want them ruined. What about the Christmas ones? I just keep mine in the boxes, should I be taking their "clothes" off?

WHAT IS A NEOPET?????


----------



## Warpony (Dec 14, 2006)

Sonya said:


> WHAT IS A NEOPET?????


You don't want to know!!! They are dangerous! They can make you addicted and they are silly, SILLY!!!

They are little cartoon animals on a web site, made up animals sort of like Pokemon and stuff, only.... not.

the web site is just www.neopets.com

it really is a silly thing to get addicted to.

*logs in and feeds her pets*


----------



## RainSong (Dec 14, 2006)

Pandora said:


> ForMyACDs said:
> 
> 
> > The NeoPets website.......yes, I'm 37 years old and I have a NeoPet. Humiliating!
> ...


Same here....



: But I get sucked in often.

www.gaiaonline.com is the same way, for me...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 14, 2006)

Sonya said:


> Lucy...where in the heck do you keep all them breyers? I'll be sure and take the blankets off them...I don't want them ruined. What about the Christmas ones? I just keep mine in the boxes, should I be taking their "clothes" off?
> 
> WHAT IS A NEOPET?????



They all live in the spare bedroom. :bgrin I have shelves almost exactly like yours.

I do take all the tack off my Christmas horses. Most collectors don't worry about the boxes, so mine don't live in them. I know for a fact the saddle on the "Jack Frost" Christmas horse stains them.



> I I've never been able to get many Breyers, much to my dismay- have any extras? Maybe we can trade or something, Breyer fans!


I ALWAYS have stuff for sale....





Lucy


----------



## RainSong (Dec 14, 2006)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> > I I've never been able to get many Breyers, much to my dismay- have any extras? Maybe we can trade or something, Breyer fans!
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS have stuff for sale....
> ...


Oooh. PM me- maybe we can work out a trade or something. I can't even look anymore- the only place near here that has Bryers is Walmart, and they've got a really limited selection :no:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 14, 2006)

It's not as embarrassing now as it used to be, but Star Trek... yep, I'm a Trekkie. attended and worked at Conventions from age 14 until after I had my own horse property to manage and got too busy and too hard to find folks to feed and clean while I was gone. Now there aren't many fan-run cons around anymore, and I don't feel like going to the corporate ones. (too much $$ anyway!)

I've been mentioned in SEVERAL Star Trek books, had a ST-TNG planet named after me (Season 4) and there's even a "Riker as a Malcorian" action figure out there! I'm also the world's only official Honorary Tribble and David Gerrold's official #1 fan (now THAT's embarrassing



: !)

Yep, used to dress up in costumes (no silly make up or characters, though, just found cool patterns and re-designed them with cool and "spacey" fabrics) and hang out at hotels on weekends! It was even legal! :bgrin


----------



## Pandora (Dec 14, 2006)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> It's not as embarrassing now as it used to be, but Star Trek... yep, I'm a Trekkie. attended and worked at Conventions from age 14 until after I had my own horse property to manage and got too busy and too hard to find folks to feed and clean while I was gone. Now there aren't many fan-run cons around anymore, and I don't feel like going to the corporate ones. (too much $$ anyway!)
> 
> I've been mentioned in SEVERAL Star Trek books, had a ST-TNG planet named after me (Season 4) and there's even a "Riker as a Malcorian" action figure out there! I'm also the world's only official Honorary Tribble and David Gerrold's official #1 fan (now THAT's embarrassing
> 
> ...



I am a recent covert. I got into the newere scifi shows and happened upon ST: Voyager, have watched thru S6 now thanx to Netflix. Just bought the first season of TOS. Can;'t wait to get thru them all! :saludando:


----------



## Shaladar (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm a Trekkie too....

I have all the Original Series books, some signed by the Authors. Also have some plates and some action figures. oh and a couple of scripts my daughter picked up for me. I got into the Deep Space Nine series and have most of those books, and a few of TNGeneration.

Occasionally I have thoughts of selling them, but then I'd have to dig them all out from the storage room, otherwise known as the middle bedroom....LOL

Sue


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2006)

Who'd have thought so many of us "girls" were nerds at heart??? I love it



:



:



:


----------



## NyborFarm (Dec 15, 2006)

RainSong said:


> Same here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome! Another Gaia Member! ^_^ GaiaOnline is very addicting, and oh so fun. I've been a member since 2003. And the site opened in 2002! Another breyer collector as well. I splurged $50 for "my first competition" horse mint in box. I also have a collection of horse figures and trophies that cover any spare shelving in my room. I have so many I have a bunch of horse related items in the attic! Also an avid gamer. Mostly horse related PC games. But also PS2, both horse and non-horse. I also like to collect messenger style bags. I have more then I can count! LOL! They come in handy, a diffrent bag for each day of the week for college. :lol:


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 15, 2006)

Warpony said:


> ForMyACDs said:
> 
> 
> > The NeoPets website.......yes, I'm 37 years old and I have a NeoPet. Humiliating!
> ...



Me, too



I have 3 Neopets and about 250,000 neopoints. I got started the same way, my kids wanted to do it, so being the good mom, I had to check it out for them. Then they figured out that mom was better at getting points, so they were having ME earn all their points for them. I eventually got my own account and just send them my earnings from time to time



I mostly love the games to earn points



:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 15, 2006)

I am a RuneScape nerd, LittlestPet Shop FREAK! ever since I found out that they have a PONY!LOL :lol:

And, I am a STAMP nerd!But I have 2 stamps that together were worth 1000 bucks in '03


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2006)

Geeze, I'm so pitiful, all I "do" is Archie digest comics! :lol:


----------



## Shelley (Dec 15, 2006)

Sonya, LOVE all those Breyers, I have several Rubbermaid containers in the basement with all

my childhood Breyers packed away, just no place to display them! I have started collecting the

Christmas and Halloween horses now, I can display them at Holiday time and then pack them back

away. I only have two Halloween horses and five Christmas horses so far...

Pepipony, I am 49 and still love that 80's music! Rap, too...

I keep wondering when my taste in music is going to "grow up". Shouldn't I be

craving tinkly piano music and Frank Sinatra or Dean Martin on my CD player by now??

Ok, my silly weaknesses...

Fancy sighthound collars. Salukis are quite fun to "dress up" with their long necks.

I have quite an assortment. I just cannot resist them. I also have to make the collars

match the leads and get quite annoyed with my hubby when he gets them mixed up

because the dog's "clothes don't match".

Ok, and I have also been buying a few outfits here and there for our Cavalier.

Picked her up a beautiful Christmas coat and a darling Santa dress. Three

Halloween costumes and a cute summer dress.




:

Fancy tack for my big horse, LOVE jeweled tack. Also picked up a beautiful

headstall and matching breastcollar with rose gold trim in Shipshewana this

spring. Unused...haven't ridden since mid-May. LOL!

Ok....and I'm a Claymate....



:

Shelley


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 16, 2006)

> need a wife to blame the miniature horses in the back yard on



Geeze Daryl, there are enough single women of all ages on this forum. You should be able to find someone here.

Robin


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2006)

This is toooo funny! I had no idea so many of us love video games! H and I also will sometimes get in arguments about the games and I can kick butt (his anyway) in some of the fighting games. But, it can get me too fired up like a kid on chocolate, caffiene and... well, video games



: I may be playing some Zelda today. I never finished the two for the nintendo 64 (is that the one before gamecube?) but have the collectors disc thing so have been playing on gamecube. I love it, way too much!


----------



## Pandora (Dec 16, 2006)

> Pepipony, I am 49 and still love that 80's music! Rap, too...I keep wondering when my taste in music is going to "grow up". Shouldn't I be
> 
> craving tinkly piano music and Frank Sinatra or Dean Martin on my CD player by now??


I'm 31 and I hate rap and country, BUT I do enjoy punk, alternative, some pop (but not ALOT, more like Gwen Stefani and like her), heavy metal, hard rock......when I get togehter with my fiances family I always end up talking to his nephews about music since I have nothing else in common with his family..LOL.


----------

